# Can I put N52 from E90 into an E70?



## PIERS PLOWMAN (2 mo ago)

Will it work? The _engine_ from the _E90_ says "N52 _E90_ VA37" and it has a barcode number "01117064 7044 35" and another number "7813352 ZA." I don't know the VIN of the E90. 

Putting it into a 2009 X5 3.0i with a dying N52k. What do I need to account for?


----------

